# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  How to use a Mist Maker?

## Franz

Dear all,

how do you actually use a Mist Maker?? I know it sounds stupid to ask, but the one i bought from a lfs do not come with a manual.

When I dipped the whole thing into the tank, no mist will appear. I suspect it's too deep in, it has abit 10cm of water on top if i just put the whole thing in.

I experimented with a cup, it works. Does the volume of water affects whether any mist generated?

Will a mist maker increase the temperature of the water?

Do I really have to put the making into a separate body of shallower water for it to work?

----------


## Fei Miao

Depth plays a part, it will not work if it is immersed too deep, as you found that out when it's place in a cup, it works, so place it in similar depth in the tank... probably a few cm below the water-line.

----------


## Franz

how about the water volume? When I placed it in the tank, same depth as the cup, there wont be any mist...

Furthermore, I'm afraid the water temperature will shoot up and "boil" the fish

----------


## Fei Miao

I had one sometime back, had to adjust the water level above it to make it work, does it work just below the water line? I don't think mister raise water temperature.  :Smile:

----------


## Sunfire

Actually it does if you don't position it correctly, or if it needs maintenance.... It works best 8cm below water, ensure that the little ceramic plate is horizonal....

----------


## medicineman

Still in mist maker topic, is there in the market large capacity mist maker for extra huge setup? Talking about 4-5x the output of the smaller ones (which generates enough mist just to cover a bathroom sink).

----------


## Franz

Actually kinda scare of the mist maker short-circuiting and zap all my fish!!! Last time i have a submerged filter that short-circuit, when i put my hand in, i will kenna shock! but the fishes are still ok leh.

But so far, even when I place the mist maker like 8cm underwater, it doesn't give out mist at all. Dunno whether is it I have a faulty maker?

----------


## Sunfire

> But so far, even when I place the mist maker like 8cm underwater, it doesn't give out mist at all. Dunno whether is it I have a faulty maker?


Cannot be. Try with various depths....

----------


## John Broadhead

Hi Franz, 

Mist makers are easy to use and care for. I have a whole line of videos that show everything you need to know from using mist makers in an aquarium to making a huge home humidifier. Here is the one about using a mist maker in a fish tank. You can click on my profile and watch all the videos.

----------

